# 55 gallon journal of awesomeness



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

So recently all of the fish in my 55 died of some unknown cause. We emptied it, scrubbed with hot water and vinegar and filled it up again. I placed new substrategy for plants and also river pebbles on top of that. The plant has been running for 2 weeks like that. I added plants yesterday and tested the water again today. Water came back fine with a small amount of mono in it. Put some more prime in it and put ONE of the new fish I bought in there to see if the water is fine. The other new fish have been In my 20 gal for the past 2 weeks and are healthy and ready to go into the 55 tomorrow! Will post pics when I get back to my computer


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm excited to see your set up! I just got a 55 gallon tank yesterday.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

It won't let me upload the pics from my phone :/ I'm also gonna upload pics of the 10 gal I have divided for my 2 betta boys


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Take the pictures with your phone, email them from your phone to yourself, then harvest from your email.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

tried that, have to resize the pics, I'll do it tonight when i get home from work. I work until 11pm. also,! i bought some neon tetra to put in it, and they have already laid eggs!!!


----------

